# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Snow-plow-cause-accident-on-interstate

## jimfols

This is not from Russia, this is from Ohio.

https://www.wunderground.com/video/t...-on-interstate

I tested the video, it worked for me.

----------


## Frank S

Logic would dictate that you would plow from the center lane out to the outside lane discharging to the right side of the plow not discharging into the oncoming traffic lanes. At least that was how I've seen it done up on Interstate 90 going over Snoqualmie pass. A brigade of plows would start out the 1 in the lead would be next to the median the next one some distance behind and a blade's width to the right and the next one further to the right still then so on until last plow, but before that happens the warning lights will say chain up and there are places to put your chains on passenger car traffic is highly discouraged and sometimes the pass will be closed due to snow fall. sometimes a lone plow may pass through before the main body of plows in an effort to clear a pathway for any motorists which may have become stranded

----------

